# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  मिनटों में खूबसूरत दिखने के आसान नुस्खे

## xman

सुंदर दिखना हर किसी की चाहत होती है। इसके लिए जरूरी नहीं है कि आप मंहगे उत्पाद का प्रयोग करें या ब्यूटी पार्लर का रुख करें। चेहरे की खूबसूरती को निखारने के लिए जरूरी है कि आप इसका खास खयाल रखें। जानिए कुछ आसान उपाय जिनसे आपकी खूबसूरती बरकरार रहेगी।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*झुर्रियों करें दूर-* 
एक चम्मच शहद में कुछ बूंदे नींबू के रस की मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाने से चेहरे पर झुर्रियाँ नहीं पड़ती है।

----------


## xman

*चमक रखे बरकरार -* 
एक चम्मच गुलाबजल और एक चम्मच दूध के मिश्रण में दो तीन बूंद नींबू का रस मिलाकर इसे चेहरे पर लगाने से त्वचा की कोमलता व चमक बनी रहती है।

----------


## xman

*स्क्रबिंग के लिए*
टमाटर का टुकड़ा लेकर चेहरे पर हल्के हाथों से मसाज करें, चेहरे की सारी गंदगी साफ हो जाएगी। त्वचा को निखारने के लिए स्क्रबिंग बहुत जरूरी है। स्क्रब त्वचा की मृत कोशिकाओं, धूल इत्यादि को हटाकर रोमछिद्रों को बंद होने से रोकता है।

----------


## xman

*कैसे पाएं निखार -* 
त्वचा में निखार लाने के लिए थोड़े-से चोकर में एक चम्मच संतरे का रस, एक चम्मच शहद व गुलाब जल मिलाकर पेस्ट बनाएं। इस पेस्ट को चेहरे और गर्दन पर लगाएं। सूखने पर धो डालें।

----------


## xman

*शहद से पाएं त्वचा में कसावट -* 
चेहरे व गर्दन पर शहद लगाएं थोड़ा सा सूखने के बाद अंगुलियों से चेहरे पर मसाज करें। शहद के सूखने के बाद गुनगुने पानी से इसे साफ करें। इससे त्वचा में कसाव आएगा।

----------


## xman

*डार्क सर्कल से बचें-* 
आंखों के नीचे झुर्रियां व डार्क सर्कल से बचने के लिए बादाम के तेल में शहद  मिलाकर लगाएं और इस हल्के हाथों से मलें और धो लें।

----------


## xman

*क्लीजिंग के लिए -* 
चेहरे से मेकअप को हटाने व धूल मिट्टी से बचाने के लिए क्लीजिंग जरूरी है। इसके लिए चावल के आटे में दही मिलाकर पेस्ट बनाएं और इसे चेहरे एवं गर्दन पर अच्छी तरह मलें। इसके बाद चेहरा धो लें।

----------


## xman

*रुखी त्वचा से बचें-* 
नारियल के तेल में  शहद और संतरे का रस मिला लें और इसे रुखी, फटी हुई त्वचा पर लगाएं। इस मिश्रण के सूखने के बाद गुनगुने पानी से धो लें और हल्के हाथ से पोंछकर नारियल का तेल या कोई और मॉइश्चराइर लगा लें।

----------


## xman

*यूं हटाएं चेहरे के दाग-धब्बे -* 
चेहरे पर काले दागों को हटाने के लिए टमाटर के रस में रुई भिगोकर दागों पर लगाएं इससे काले धब्बे साफ हो जाएंगे।

----------


## xman

*मुंहासों से पाएं छुटकारा -* 
आलू उबाल कर छिलके छील लें और इसके छिलकों को चेहरे पर रगड़ें, मुंहासे ठीक हो जाएंगे।

----------


## irkrahulraj

*फेसिअल करने के घरेलु उपाय*

अगर बात त्वचा की देखभाल की हो तो हमारे पास फेसिअल से अच्छा कोई विकल्प नहीं होता, लेकिन कई बार हम अपने ऑफिस और बहार के काम में ऐसे फस जाते हैं कि पार्लर जाने का टाइम ही नहीं निकलता और हमारी त्वचा की देखभाल ठीक से नहीं हो पाती है।

तो क्यों न हम फेसिअल घर पे ही करें ऐसा करने से न सिर्फ हमारे पैसे की बचत होगी बल्कि टाइम भी बचेगा ।

आइये जानते है घर पे फेसिअल करने के तरीके :-

१. फेस क्लींजिंग करें
इसके लिए आप एक बाउल में 2 चम्मच दही और एक चम्मच शहद को मिक्स करें और इसे चेहरे पर लगाकर ५ से १० मिनट के लिए छोड़ दें। उसके बाद चेहरे को साफ कर लें।

२. स्क्रबिंग करें
स्क्रबर बनाने के लिए आप केले को मिक्सी में पीस लें और उसमें 1 चम्मच दूध, दो चम्मच ओट्स और एक चम्मच शहद मिलाएं। अब इससे चेहरे पर 10 मिनट तक धीर- धीरे स्क्रब करें और चेहरे को ठंडे पानी से धो लें।

३. फेस मास्क
फेस मास्क का चयन आपकी त्वचा के लिए बहुत अहम् है। अगर आपकी त्वचा तैलीय है तो मुल्तानी मिट्टी पर आधारित फेस मास्क बेहतर है और अगर आपकी त्वचा रूखी है तो हाइड्रेटिंग जेल या क्रीम बेस्ड फेस मास्क बेहतर होगा । इसे चेहरे व गर्दन पर लगाएं और 10 से 20 मिनट के लिए छोड़ दें। फिर चेहरा धो लें।

४. फेस मास्क लगाने के बाद चेहरे की नमी बरकरार रखना भी जरूरी है और इसके लिए  मॉश्चच्युराइजर बेहतर ऑप्शन है। किसी अच्छे मॉश्चच्युराइजर से चेहरे की मसाज करें।

----------

